# Nervous of my new car sounds!



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Hi,
I just picked up my Model 3 Performance a few days ago. Love it so far!!

A question about charging. I’m waiting for my wall charger to be wired in and am currently using the mobile charger in a regular wall socket.

the car is in the garage and the temp reading is about 70 degrees. When the car is charging there is a constant hum from inside and outside the car, like the sound of a fridge. From what I’ve read I assume it is the coolant pump.

Is this normal to have the pump running when charging in reg ambient temperature?

I haven’t sat in the car for hours but seems to be humming constantly.
Thx,

Diana.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Diana Anderson, congrats on the new car! I can’t speak to the details of all the noises, but yes, Tesla’s can be somewhat noisy both while charging and sometimes while just sitting. I heard someone once say that their dogs, who slept in the garage at night, were afraid of the Tesla, presumably because of the unusual noises.


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

@Diana Anderson RTFM - Model Y Owner's Manual | Tesla - 
*Normal Operating Sounds*


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Diana Anderson said:


> Is this normal to have the pump running when charging in reg ambient temperature?


Yes, the coolant pump runs all the time while the car is charging.


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Actually the coolant pump runs nearly constantly when the high voltage battery is connected to the car. As soon as the contactors open, the pumping noise stops.


----------



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Park2670 said:


> Actually the coolant pump runs nearly constantly when the high voltage battery is connected to the car. As soon as the contactors open, the pumping noise stops.


Silly question - High Voltage Battery- you mean the main battery? So either charging or driving the pump will run? Not sure what you mean by the contactors opening?


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Not silly, happy to help.

Yes, the High Voltage battery is the main battery in the car. There is a high voltage (big one under the car that helps you drive) and a low voltage (12 volts that all cars have) that is under the frunk.

The contactors are what connects the high voltage battery to all of the drive systems in the car. That clunk clunk noise when you open a door or remote start the car with your phone is the contactors closing.

And yes, the pump is always circulating coolant whenever the high voltage battery is connected (contactors closed).


----------



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Park2670 said:


> Not silly, happy to help.
> 
> Yes, the High Voltage battery is the main battery in the car. There is a high voltage (big one under the car that helps you drive) and a low voltage (12 volts that all cars have) that is under the frunk.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Assuming the connectors are closed when charging? Here is a sound clip of the inside (quiet) and outside (louder) while charging.


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep. Same noises my car makes.


----------

